# Folder Lock (version 5.3.5) unlock problem



## Computoon (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll to explain the problem clearly (although my English is not as good as yours because I come from The Netherlands  )

I've installed Folder Lock (5.3.5, licensed) on a USB-stick. It's no problem to lock/unlock folders on that stick.

Then I tried (very dumb!) if it was also possible to lock the folder C:\Documents and settings\Toon. (Folder Lock is in the 'right mouse-click menu'). Yes, it was possible. But then the problems started... Despite I've got the password from Folder Lock, it's totally impossible to unlock this folder... I also can't browse to this folder with Folder Lock.

And that's a really big problem: Outlook doesn't work either, because personnel settings are also in that Documents and settings folder. And of course also all the "My documents" folders. When I try to go to this folders with Explorer then it says that it's not possible. You can't see them either.

Several folders from My Documents I burned a time ago on a DVD... but when I open the folders on the DVD I can't see anything. I don't know if it has something to do with the problem I wrote above. 

So my question is: who has a step-by-step solution to solve this problem and can explain it to me in simply English? (I tried a solution that was written about else on this forum but it doesn't... or I don't understand exactly what I have to do. That's also possible )

Thank you very much in advance!

Kind regards,

Toon


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know whether this may work or not but you should try this.....

1) Install one more copy of Win XP in  some other partition.
2) Install Folder Lock in that Windows.
3) Now while running that Windows, open Folder Lock and unlock the folder:  C:\Documents and settings\Toon. 
4) Now boot from your main Win XP and then format the other drive in which you installed second Win XP and remove its entry from Boot.ini

Hope this works..........


----------



## Computoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you very much for your quick reaction, I printed it out and saved it.

In the past few hours, after putting my question in this forum, I visited the site from NewSoftwares.net.Inc (the 'maker' of Folder Lock). I saw there was a new version from Folder Lock (5.8.2). Because of my license, I could get it for free. So I downloaded it and installed it, with my Administrator account (otherwise it couldn't be installed.)
And guess what... after doing so all the folders in "My documents"  and other ones that I had blocked earlier (= yesterday) were visible again. It was an amazing discovery for me  

I don't know _why_ this was a solution but still it was. If I get trouble another time, I will look up again the answer you gave!


----------



## marshalll (May 12, 2008)

theres also an option to reset the password if you want it for future.


----------

